# Any timeframe on when the TiVo app will support more live streaming services?



## Rickyisnotcool (Jul 10, 2020)

Is TiVo forced to only carry sling tv or can it carry more live tv streaming? I don’t really want to change between apps constantly and I would love it if just added other services like amazon has done with the fire tv.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Rickyisnotcool said:


> Is TiVo forced to only carry sling tv or can it carry more live tv streaming? I don't really want to change between apps constantly and I would love it if just added other services like amazon has done with the fire tv.


How do you mean "like Amazon has done with Fire TV"? I have YouTube TV on both and they work the same (have to open an app). 
Would be great if I could select YouTube TV to be my guide instead of Sling on the TiVo Stream.


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

MickeS said:


> How do you mean "like Amazon has done with Fire TV"? I have YouTube TV on both and they work the same (have to open an app).
> Would be great if I could select YouTube TV to be my guide instead of Sling on the TiVo Stream.


Fire TV recently integrated YouTube TV, Hulu Live TV and Sling TV into their unified live TV guide: Amazon Fire TV Live adds virtual pay TV options from Sling, YouTube, and Hulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jwort93 said:


> Fire TV recently integrated YouTube TV, Hulu Live TV and Sling TV into their unified live TV guide: Amazon Fire TV Live adds virtual pay TV options from Sling, YouTube, and Hulu
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool, I haven't used it for a few days so I will have to check it out.
Would be great if TiVo could do the same, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Rickyisnotcool said:


> Is TiVo forced to only carry sling tv or can it carry more live tv streaming? I don't really want to change between apps constantly and I would love it if just added other services like amazon has done with the fire tv.


This is one of the reasons I am trying to move to Channels DVR... the ability to get everything in one seamless guide view. I will be getting my TS4K today and see how it works on this device.


----------

